# Robot giáo dục STEM giúp trẻ tiếp cận với khoa học



## Robot Stem TPA (26/10/20)

*1.Robot giáo dục là gì?*

Robot giáo dục được coi là một công cụ hữu ích trong *phương pháp giáo dục STEM *hướng đến khả năng phát triển toàn diện của trẻ đồng thời biết ứng dụng kiến thức vào thực tế.

Các mô hình robot giáo dục được thiết kế rất linh hoạt với nhiều bài học khác nhau giúp trẻ bổ sung các kiến thức một cách nhanh chóng và tự nhiên.




Hướng đến sự phát triển toàn diện của trẻ, vì vậy mà các mô hình *robot giáo dục STEM* rất linh hoạt và không bị gò bó.

*2.Robot giáo dục giúp trẻ rèn luyện các kỹ năng
*

*Kỹ năng giải quyết vấn đề*
Kỹ năng giải quyết vấn đề thường bị các bậc phụ huynh bỏ qua tuy nhiên nó lại rất quan trọng. Các vấn đề tồn tại ở nhiều hình thức khác nhau, chính vì vậy mà không có một công thức hay một cách giải quyết nào được coi là chính xác nhất.

Điều quan trọng là khả năng giải quyết vấn đề sẽ được tích lũy theo thời gian, chính vì vậy mà bố mẹ nên rèn luyện cho con từ nhỏ để trẻ không bị bối rối khi gặp vấn đề nảy sinh trong cuộc sống hằng ngày.


*Kỹ năng bày tỏ quan điểm*
Đây được coi là một yếu tố rất quan trọng giúp bé có thể phát biểu ý kiến và suy nghĩ của các nhân mình về một vấn đề hay một sự vật xung quanh.

Khả năng bày tỏ quan điểm cho phép trẻ nói lên suy nghĩ và nhận được sự góp ý của mọi người xung quanh, từ đó giúp bản thân phát triển hơn.


*Kỹ năng làm việc nhóm*
Trong quá trình hoàn thành việc lắp ghép các mô hình robot giáo dục thì đòi hỏi khả năng làm việc nhóm rất cao ở các bạn nhỏ. Không đoàn kết, bàn bạc và lắng nghe ý kiến của nhau thì thành phẩm tạo ra sẽ chẳng đạt kết quả cao cũng như không có giá trị.

Từ đó giúp trẻ nhận thức được tầm quan trọng của việc làm việc nhóm, rút kinh nghiệm và rèn luyện bản thân ở những lần tiếp theo.

Trong thời đại kỷ nguyên số thì việc rèn luyện cho trẻ những kỹ năng mềm là vô cùng quan trọng và cần thiết. Thông qua các mô hình robot giáo dục trẻ được tiếp nhận và thực hành một cách trực tiếp và đem lại hiệu quả cao.




Các mô hình* robot giáo dục* chính là nền tảng giúp trẻ tiếp cận kỷ nguyên số, bổ sung các kiến thức cần thiết về công nghệ, về lập trình, về khoa học,.... để bé có thể vững bước trước sự phát triển của thời đại.

Không có gì là không thể và cũng không có gì là muộn, nếu muốn con có một nền tảng vững chắc để có thể bước vào kỷ nguyên số, thì,


Ngay hôm nay bố mẹ hãy trang bị cho con mình những mô hình robot giáo dục của TPA để con có cơ hội làm quen và phát triển.


Với thiết kế nhỏ gọn cùng với sự linh hoạt, các mô hình robot giáo dục của TPA giúp trẻ phát triển hoàn thiện cả về não bộ lẫn thể chất.
Đội ngũ kỹ sư mạnh, dày dặn kinh nghiệm sẵn sàng hỗ trợ khi bé cần đến sự trợ giúp.
Bảo hành 12 tháng, tư vấn miễn phí 100% giúp bố mẹ an tâm lựa chọn
Hỗ trợ vận chuyển tận nhà, đảm bảo tính thuận tiện cho bố mẹ và bé trong quá trình mua hàng.

*Quý trường/quý khách hàng có nhu cầu về robot giáo dục, liên hệ Hotline: 0979 586 469 hoặc truy cập Robotstemtpa.vn 100% tư vấn miễn phí, đồng thời FREESHIP toàn quốc.*​
*—————————————————————–


MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ 

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA TÂN PHÁT

NHÀ CUNG CẤP SỐ 1 THIẾT BỊ GIÁO DỤC STEM 

Địa chỉ trụ sở chính 189 Phan Trọng Tuệ –Thanh Liệt- Thanh Trì – Hà Nội

Hotline: 0979 586 469

Website: robotstemtpa.vn, Tpad.vn,  **tpa.com.vn*​


----------



## phươngGH (6/11/20)

Khả năng bày tỏ quan điểm cho phép trẻ nói lên suy nghĩ và nhận được sự góp ý của mọi người xung quanh, từ đó giúp bản thân phát triển hơn.


----------



## thanhlaan95 (16/3/21)

rẻ nhận thức được tầm quan trọng của việc làm việc nhóm, rút kinh nghiệm và rèn luyện bản thân ở những lần tiếp theo.


----------

